# VGOD Mech Mod - Authentic



## Mario (10/11/16)

Hi
Any vendors getting the VGOD Mech Mods - Authentic.
Date and price please


----------



## Johan Heyns (10/11/16)

I've seen them on sir vape's site


----------



## Mario (10/11/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> I've seen them on sir vape's site


yes but sold out


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/11/16)

Arriving tomorrow in SA but customs once again playing games. Price still to be determined


----------



## Mario (10/11/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Arriving tomorrow in SA but customs once again playing games. Price still to be determined


ok sweet man keep me posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (21/11/16)

Any update yet @Vaperite South Africa


----------



## Zubair Randeree (22/11/16)

Waiting for response


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/11/16)

Zubair Randeree said:


> Waiting for response



live on site r1595 
http://vaperite.co.za/product/vgod-pro-mech-mod/


----------

